# Lekarze > Forum dermatologiczne >  pytanie o zminy skorne o studia

## ewelka-6

Witam. Moje pytanie dotyczy studiowania na kierunku fizyka, gdzie występuje promenowanie nadfiolet, laserowe, jonizujące oraz pole magnetyczne. Moje pytanie dotyczy tego że mam na skórze plamki typu kawy z mlekiem i 4-5 włókniaków na skórze, czy lekarz medycyny pracy może odmówić wydania zaświadczenia o przydatności na studia, jakie badania będę musiała zrobić, poza tym jestem zdrowa.

----------

